# Ford 850



## ol-blue (Aug 18, 2010)

Can anyone give me some advise? I purchased a Ford 850 last week. It seems to run OK but it will get hot after about 30 minutes of shredding. I was told it has a new water pump. The transmission even seems to be getting hot. What should I check for?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Could be the radiator or the thermostate.


----------

